# I may have found a new toy



## Elky (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey guys,i haven"t posted in a while but i"ve been checking thesite almost daily.I haven"t had alot of free time,anyway i came across a TDC 5 1964 int. crawler in my travels.The original owners since new,1700 hours with the original chains.I"ve been trying to find repair parts on the net but without much luck,one of the stearing clutches needs replaced.The little tractor looks and runs great other than the stearing,anyhow i"ll keep surfing and till we meet again,Later


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hope you get it and find the parts you need. If you do get it post some pictures of it would like to see it.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Elky, man, now I'm jealous!! It's gotta be reasonably close too, if it's in NB. 

THere should be parts availlable locally, "Stocks" in Moncton comes to mind, I may even be able to get parts for you, or they should still be availlable new through "Dresser" dealers (ie Lounsbury Industrial). 

Good luck and enjoy!!:thumbsup:


----------

